# Turning hoodie into Pillow?



## babysteps (Sep 11, 2005)

My daughter has an old hoodie that is now way too small for her. She loves the design on this hoodie and she loves the feel of it. I would like to be able to turn it into a pillow where the design is on the front of the pillow. It a small hoodie so there is not a lot of fabric to work with. Any insturctions, pictures, videos would be appreciated. Any ideas? I want to suprise her, she is gone to camp and I want a little token for her when she comes home. 

Thanks
babysteps


Blogging about Thrifty and Green things at:www.christinemcreedy.blogspot.com


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://tipnut.com/sitesearch/?cx=00...=making+a+pillow+from+a+t-shirt&sa=Search#839
This site has several project ideas, have fun.


----------



## honeycat1963 (Dec 1, 2008)

This one makes a t-shirt into a pillow. Last picture is of a hooded sweatshirt made into a pillow

http://www.instructables.com/id/Recycled-Shirt-Pillows/


----------

